# Test 'n Tune @ Jungle Park 12/29/12



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The schedule is cleared for tonight for a T'NT at Al's Jungle Park (Saturday). 5PM open. Any takers?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tnt*

ill be there


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Pat and Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*t n t*

was a good night in t n t and good races ty al again see u guyus tuesday.


----------

